# A pic of my new Sig P226 Elite



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice. :smt023


----------



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks. I have about 300 rounds through it now and my accuracy is improving with each trip to the range. My wife and I both plan on using this handgun for our concealed carry class in September. I would like to get a narrower handgun for my carry. I am extremely interested in the 1911 .45 and also the Sig P239.


----------



## CtKenC (Apr 12, 2009)

Beautiful picture ... I just bought the same thing but in 40 cal.
Shoots a little low for me with a size 6 FS and a size 8 RS
My Gunsmith has ordered a new TFO FS for me in a size 8 that we hope will improve the results .... I like to use a 6 O'Clock hold or a POA=POI

Good luck with yours.
Ken


----------



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

CtKenC said:


> Beautiful picture ... I just bought the same thing but in 40 cal.
> Shoots a little low for me with a size 6 FS and a size 8 RS
> My Gunsmith has ordered a new TFO FS for me in a size 8 that we hope will improve the results .... I like to use a 6 O'Clock hold or a POA=POI
> 
> ...


The 9mm comes with #8 sights on both the front and rear and mine shoots where aimed POA. I am changing my front sight to a TruGlo TFO keeping it at #8. I am not going to change the rear sights. The 9mm shoots very well, but I am going to a slightly smaller grip with the Hogue extreme aluminum because my wife uses the same gun and it will help her as well.


----------



## Redelf88 (Oct 3, 2009)

Very nice! I love the look of the elites. I'm picking up a 229 Elite stainless tomorrow.

But congrats... very good looking sig.


----------



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

Redelf88 said:


> Very nice! I love the look of the elites. I'm picking up a 229 Elite stainless tomorrow.
> 
> But congrats... very good looking sig.


Be sure to post a pic. I bought mine locally and they did not have the stainless steel at the time.


----------



## arizslim (Aug 20, 2010)

*P226 Elite*

I own this same gun in a 40 and it is my all time favorite. The most accurate and dependable pistol for the money around. I love tight groups and with a little practice this gun delivers...


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

Great looking gun!


----------

